# Horse rescue facility - charged with neglect



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

So many times, rescues end up being the ones in need of "rescue". Whether from poor planning (not fully realizing what the financial and time obligations are going to be), becoming overwhelmed or just not really caring after all - most start-ups do not succeed and many times those failures have an unhappier end for the animals they "saved" than they had faced to begin with.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

I know anything can happen and when it does it is every sad.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

here is a follow up article to this:
Fredericksburg.com - Trial set in horse neglect case


----------



## shea (Aug 26, 2009)

*horse rescue*

We are a new rescue group and we do everything out of our home to keep costs low. 

An idea for any struggling rescue facility, is to simply go to your local feed store and ask if you can open an account. Place the call in and web address contact info for the feed store and put a link on your website where people can contact them directly to buy food and supplies FOR YOU.

Often times, people who have donated horses or adopted from you will call in time to time and pay for an 8 dollar bag of food or a 7 dollar bale of hay.

And you have NO EXCUSE to not have a web presence. Microsoft office live and many other places offer FREE .com's and .org's.

It helps sooooo much. It almost completely feeds us and we are really new.

Just thought I'd give that info for any rescue place out there that's struggling.

Hope I helped.

hugs to you and your equine loved ones!

Shea


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Sometimes those with the best of intentions lose their way. While I do not condone the neglect, the operation may have become more than she could handle - and she may have been too proud to ask for help. It's a pity that it's the very ones she wanted to rescue that needed to be rescued from her.


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

this is sad...i cant beleive she was keeping a stallion in a trailer. i know were your coming from dee with the whole pride thing but personaly if i knew i had horses i couldnt take care of..i would have been concerned about the horses more than my own pride. Cause look at her now...now every one in the world knows she is pathetic instead of a few people...what a joke


----------



## starhorsepax (Aug 27, 2009)

This is sad. Why didn't they call the ASPCA or the Humane Society and ask for help? Ego trumps love? Or was it a hoarder mentality where they just couldn't admit it to themselves?
I've actually added a few horse rescues to my website. There were so many when I googled them thinking to add a few I ended up going with local places and friends from myspace. I hope they are doing a good job of it.


----------



## alli09 (Oct 23, 2009)

people like that, in my opinion, should have never even opened up a rescue.I know they are just trying to help, but they aren't.


----------

